# Craftsman LT1000 blade engagement



## family guy

Hi, 1st post here, got alot of good info so far. Brief history: Craftsman LT1000 riding mower, previous owner had grass underneath catch fire, it sat in their barn for 6-8 months then he gave it to me. I replaced both belts and a plastic idler pulley that was melted. Got the mower deck back on, starts/runs/cuts great. Only problem is the blade won't disengage. Blade is turning as soon as the engine starts. Seems like the clutch cable(?) that goes from the engagement lever down to the pulley bolt on the deck isn't moving freely. I can pull it from the bottom but then there's so much slack it hangs down on the pulleys. Is there anything on the deck that's supposed to keep tension on the cable? The pulleys all move freely, but nothing else appears to. Thanks for the help.


----------



## family guy

More info, I disconnected the cable clutch from the pulley bolt and the blades are still engaged.


----------



## 30yearTech

The pulley that the cable attaches to on the mower deck is on an arm that is supposed to move or pivot freely. There is also supposed to be a small spring that pulls the arm forward to release the tension on the belt when the blade lever is in the disengaged position. The arm is probably binding and the bushing needs to be removed, cleaned and some lubricant applied to it.

Best of Luck.... :thumbsup:


----------



## family guy

Thanks, after I broke the clutch cable, I took the deck off again and got that arm freed up. It was a little rusty. And that spring is MIA, so I guess that's another trip to the parts store. Thanks for the help, with this mower, I'm sure I'll be back.


----------



## 440s-4ever

Having one of those myself, you're going to want to lube that pivot twice a year. It's going to be a recurring problem, but you'll know when to lube it because the engagement handle will start getting hard to move. 

secondary tip- keep the nose away from trees and be gentle with it when the hood's open. Plastic grille is 2/3 of the hinge mounting structure. I took off my half-broken grille and welded/butchered a metal grille on there, then had craigslist people practially fighting over the half-broke grille. Must be a lot of fully-broke grilles out there 

good luck!


----------



## family guy

I know what you mean, the plastic grill is broken on mine too. The steering also has alot of play in it. I was putting a new gas tank in and took a look at the steering while I was in there. It looks like part number 160395, shaft support, might be worn out. When I turn the wheel, the shaft turns about 80 degrees before it starts to move the sector gear. I can't figure out how to replace it. There's supposed to be a torx screw on the bottom, but I couldn't find it. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech

family guy said:


> I know what you mean, the plastic grill is broken on mine too. The steering also has alot of play in it. I was putting a new gas tank in and took a look at the steering while I was in there. It looks like part number 160395, shaft support, might be worn out. When I turn the wheel, the shaft turns about 80 degrees before it starts to move the sector gear. I can't figure out how to replace it. There's supposed to be a torx screw on the bottom, but I couldn't find it. Any suggestions? Thanks.


You have to pull it out to get to the screw on the bottom. The whole assembly is held in from underneath the frame with 4 sheet metal bolts. Take the steering wheel off, remove the screws holding in the top bushing, remove the steering link from the arm to the front wheel, take out the 4 bolts and you can lift the assembly out of the tractor. (Of course you have to take the fuel tank back out.) Remove the retaining clip from the shaft that goes through the sector gear and then you can access the screw in the bottom of the steering shaft.

Sound like fun...:drunk:


----------



## family guy

Whew, that was fun. They sure hid that screw well. I got the shaft support replaced. The hole in the old one that the shaft goes through was oblong. Old girl rides like new now. Thanks for the help


----------



## 30yearTech

Glad to hear it was fun....

Glad you got it all working again...


----------

